# Orlando Magic Trivia



## hobojoe

I'm going to ask some trivia questions about the Magic, the first person to answer each question correctly will be repped by me and will also receive 50 uCash points. I'll then ask a new question. When the game is over (I don't know when that'll be, I guess when I can't think of any more questions) the person who has answered the most questions correctly will receive 5,000 points. 2nd Place will receive 2,500 points, and 3rd place will get 1,000. Without further ado, let the games begin!

*First Question: *
Who were the five starters for the Magic's only Eastern Conference Championship team?


----------



## kakabozo

..


----------



## deanwoof

Lil' Penny counts right?


----------



## hobojoe

kakabozo said:


> Shaquille O'Neal
> Anfernee Hardaway
> Nick Anderson
> Horace Grant
> Dennis Scott


Incorrect, no partial credit. This one's still up for grabs, anyone can answer.


----------



## white360

Grant,Horace 
Royal,Donald 
O'Neal,Shaquille 
Anderson,Nick 
Hardaway,Anfernee


----------



## hobojoe

white360 said:


> Grant,Horace
> Royal,Donald
> O'Neal,Shaquille
> Anderson,Nick
> Hardaway,Anfernee


That is correct. 

Points: 
white360- 1


Next Question:
Name the members of the Magic's final roster to end the 2004-2005 season who did not attend a college or university in the United States.


----------



## white360

Did not attend college in the US
Mario Kasun
Hidayet Turkoglu 



Did not attend college at all
Deshawn Stevenson
Dwight Howard


----------



## hobojoe

white360 said:


> Did not attend college in the US
> Mario Kasun
> Hidayet Turkoglu
> 
> 
> 
> Did not attend college at all
> Deshawn Stevenson
> Dwight Howard


Correct.

Points:
white360- 2


Next Question:
Who recorded the first triple-double in Magic history?


----------



## white360

Sam Vincent recorded the first triple-double in team history when he tallied 21 points, 17 assists, and 11 rebounds in a victory over the Indiana Pacers

Answer - Sam Vincent


----------



## hobojoe

white360 said:


> Sam Vincent recorded the first triple-double in team history when he tallied 21 points, 17 assists, and 11 rebounds in a victory over the Indiana Pacers
> 
> Answer - Sam Vincent


Correct.

Points:
white360- 3


Next Question:
The Magic's franchise low for points in a game is 57. What team did they set this mark against?


----------



## Enigma

hobojoe said:


> Correct.
> 
> Points:
> white360- 3
> 
> 
> Next Question:
> The Magic's franchise low for points in a game is 57. What team did they set this mark against?


Cleveland Cavs back in 1996, 84-57.


----------



## hobojoe

Enigma said:


> Cleveland Cavs back in 1996, 84-57.


Correct.

Points:
white360- 3
Enigma- 1


Next Question:
This season, the Magic set a franchise record low in what statistical category, breaking the record set last season?


----------



## texan

First half scoring w/ 27 against the Rockets?


----------



## hobojoe

texan said:


> First half scoring w/ 27 against the Rockets?


Nope, I'm looking for an overall season stat, for example overall team points per game.


----------



## BallStateCards

Next Question:
This season, the Magic set a franchise record low in what statistical category, breaking the record set last season?

Least assists per game?


----------



## hobojoe

ClayVTrainum said:


> Next Question:
> This season, the Magic set a franchise record low in what statistical category, breaking the record set last season?
> 
> Least assists per game?


Correct. As a team, the Magic only averaged 19.3 apg this season, a franchise low. 

Points:
white360- 3
Enigma- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
Prior to Chris Jent this season, who held the Magic franchise record for shortest tenure as head coach?


----------



## texan

Richie Adubato


----------



## white360

Richie Adubato 21-12

(IN a season: 2003 Doc Rivers 1 - 10)


----------



## hobojoe

texan said:


> Richie Adubato


Correct, Richie Adubato took over for Brian Hill midseason when the Magic had a below .500 record, but turned the team around and made it to the playoffs.

Points:
white360- 3
Enigma- 1
texan- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
Only 3 players who attended colleges in the ACC have ever been drafted by the Magic. Name all 3 of them, this question is worth 2 points.


----------



## Enigma

hobojoe said:


> Correct, Richie Adubato took over for Brian Hill midseason when the Magic had a below .500 record, but turned the team around and made it to the playoffs.
> 
> Points:
> white360- 3
> Enigma- 1
> texan- 1
> ClayVTrainum- 1
> 
> 
> Next Question:
> Only 3 players who attended colleges in the ACC have ever been drafted by the Magic. Name all 3 of them, this question is worth 2 points.


There's actually 4 players:
1) Dennis Scott-Georgia Tech-1990
2) Chris Corchiani- N.C. State-1991
3) Matt Harpring-Georgia Tech-1998
4) Laron Profit-Maryland-1999


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

lol ignore this post..


----------



## hobojoe

Enigma said:


> There's actually 4 players:
> 1) Dennis Scott-Georgia Tech-1990
> 2) Chris Corchiani- N.C. State-1991
> 3) Matt Harpring-Georgia Tech-1998
> 4) Laron Profit-Maryland-1999


Correct (I don't know how I could forget Harpring). 

Points:
white360- 3
Enigma- 3
texan- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
In what season was the Magic's franchise low for attendence set (average, not total)?


----------



## Enigma

hobojoe said:


> Correct (I don't know how I could forget Harpring).
> 
> Points:
> white360- 3
> Enigma- 3
> texan- 1
> ClayVTrainum- 1
> 
> 
> Next Question:
> In what season was the Magic's franchise low for attendence set (average, not total)?


1999-2000 Season. The Heart and Hustle Team. Average Attendance: 14,059.


----------



## MacDanny 6

how bout some questions of franchise highs instead of all these lows, you're killin our team here!


----------



## hobojoe

Enigma said:


> 1999-2000 Season. The Heart and Hustle Team. Average Attendance: 14,059.


Correct.

Points:
Enigma- 4
white360- 3
texan- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
What was the margin of victory in the Magic's biggest (pointwise) playoff victory, and who was it against? 

There's a high note in Magic history for you, Franco 5


----------



## texan

1995 Playoffs, 1st Round vs Celtics

Orlando 124, Boston 77 

so thats a 47 point margin of victory


----------



## texan

Is this game still going on? It hasn't been checked in a while.


----------



## hobojoe

texan said:


> 1995 Playoffs, 1st Round vs Celtics
> 
> Orlando 124, Boston 77
> 
> so thats a 47 point margin of victory


Correct, sorry for the delay. 

Points:
Enigma- 4
white360- 3
texan- 2
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
Jameer Nelson was named to the All-Rookie 2nd team this season, becoming the 5th Magic player to earn such honors. Name the other 4 players named to All-Rookie 2nd team as a member of the Magic.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

1. stanley roberts: ouch!

2. michael doleac

3. chucky atkins

4. giricek


----------



## hobojoe

patrick_wandalowski said:


> 1. stanley roberts: ouch!
> 
> 2. michael doleac
> 
> 3. chucky atkins
> 
> 4. giricek


 Nice job, those are all correct. 

Points:
Enigma- 4
white360- 3
texan- 2
patrick_wandalowski- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
What is the only retired # in Orlando Magic history?


----------



## texan

6. For the fans or something right?


----------



## hobojoe

texan said:


> 6. For the fans or something right?


Correct.

Points:
Enigma- 4
white360- 3
texan- 3
patrick_wandalowski- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
What is the Magic record for most consecutive home sellouts?


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

33


----------



## hobojoe

patrick_wandalowski said:


> 33


Nope. I'll give you a hint -- It's a lot more than that.


----------



## Enigma

247 games. 11/15/90-11/21/96.


----------



## hobojoe

Enigma said:


> 247 games. 11/15/90-11/21/96.


Correct. 

Points:
Enigma- 5
white360- 3
texan- 3
patrick_wandalowski- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
The Magic made it to the NBA Finals in just their 6th season of existance, the 2nd fastest of any franchise. Which franchise made it to the Finals quicker?


----------



## texan

Philadelphia Warriors


----------



## hobojoe

texan said:


> Philadelphia Warriors


Since the NBA split into divisions at least, doesn't really count back when there were like 10 teams.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

milwaukee bucks


----------



## hobojoe

patrick_wandalowski said:


> milwaukee bucks


That's correct, the Bucks reached the Finals in just their 3rd season.

Points:
Enigma- 5
white360- 3
texan- 3
patrick_wandalowski- 2
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
What is the Magic's longest homecourt winning streak, and who broke the streak by beating the Magic?


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

40 games, 

and magic (johnson) and the la lakers beat the magic (orlando)


----------



## hobojoe

patrick_wandalowski said:


> 40 games,
> 
> and magic (johnson) and the la lakers beat the magic (orlando)


Correct. 

Points:
Enigma- 5
white360- 3
texan- 3
patrick_wandalowski- 3
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
On how many occasions did the Magic score under 90 points in their inaugural season?


----------



## Tersk

18


----------



## MacDanny 6

zero


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

i'll go with 60. this is atough one


----------



## MacDanny 6

come on hobojoe where are you i have a feeling i got this one


----------



## hobojoe

Franco 5 said:


> zero


Yep, you got it right Franco 5. Despite winning only 18 games, the Magic were not held below 90 points once all year. I don't have time to think of a question right now, I'll have a new one up by the end of the day though.

Points:
Enigma- 5
white360- 3
texan- 3
patrick_wandalowski- 3
Franco 5- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Next Question:
What is the exact date in which the Magic acquired Tracy McGrady?


----------



## MacDanny 6

August 4, 2000


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

August 3, 2000


----------



## hobojoe

patrick_wandalowski said:


> August 3, 2000


Correct. 

Points:
Enigma- 5
patrick_wandalowski- 4
white360- 3
texan- 3
Franco 5- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
How many times has a Magic player been named to the All-Star team?


----------



## MacDanny 6

13 (this is including Grant Hill to the 2001 All-Star team, even though he didnt play he was still named to the team)


----------



## hobojoe

Franco 5 said:


> 13 (this is including Grant Hill to the 2001 All-Star team, even though he didnt play he was still named to the team)


Nope, but I _did_ include Grant Hill being named to the 2001 All-Star team.


----------



## MacDanny 6

wait are you counting coaches too? you said magic "players" so i left off the coaches


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

14


----------



## hobojoe

patrick_wandalowski said:


> 14


14 is the correct answer, and yes it was only players. If I were to include coaches the answer would be 18, Brian Hill coached the Eastern Conference All-Star team once and three Magic assistants were assistants in the 1995 game. 


Points:
Enigma- 5
patrick_wandalowski- 5
white360- 3
texan- 3
Franco 5- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1


Next Question:
How many different starting lineups did the Magic use during the 2004-2005 season?


----------



## white360

By my count: 17

Francis
Mobley
Howard
Hill
Cato

Francis
Stevenson
Hill
Howard
Battie

Francis
Augmon
Hill
Howard
Battie

Mobley
Francis
Howard 
Hill
Battie

Francis
turkoglu
Howard
Hill
Cato

Francis
Turkoglu
Christie
Howard 
cato

christie
Francis
Hill
Howard
Battie

Francis 
christie
Hill 
Howard
Cato

Francis
Nelson
Hill
Howard
Cato

Francis
Mobley
Augmon
Howard 
Battie

neslon
francis
turkoglu
Howard
Cato

Franvis
Stevenson
Hill
Howard
cato

Nelson
stevenson
Howard
Hill
Cato

francis
Stevenson
Howard
augmon
Battie

francis
Nelson
Stevenson
howard
Battie

francis
Nelson
Howard
Stevenson
Cato

nelson
Barrett
Howard
Stevenson
Battie


----------



## hobojoe

Close, but no.


----------



## MacDanny 6

19


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

18


----------



## MacDanny 6

16


----------



## hobojoe

Franco 5 said:


> 19


Correct.

Points:
Enigma- 5
patrick_wandalowski- 5
white360- 3
texan- 3
Franco 5- 2
ClayVTrainum- 1 

Next question to come shortly when I have time.


----------



## hobojoe

The first season in which the Magic averaged over 17,000 in attendance was what year?


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

1997-1998


----------



## lw32

95-96 I believe.


----------



## white360

94-95


----------



## MacDanny 6

92-93


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

where is hobojoe? should we send out a search unit?


----------



## hirschmanz

it was 94-95, white360 was correct, but I am not running this show.


----------



## hobojoe

Lachlanwood32 said:


> 95-96 I believe.


That is the correct answer. 

Points:
Enigma- 5
patrick_wandalowski- 5
white360- 3
texan- 3
Franco 5- 2
Lachlanwood32- 1
ClayVTrainum- 1 

That'll be the last question of this game. Since Enigma and patrick_wandalowski both tied with 5 points each, both will receive 5,000 uCash points. white360 and texan will both get 2,500 uCash points, Franco 5 will get 1,000 and as a bonus Lachlanwood32 and ClayVTrainum will get 500. Thanks for playing, everyone.


----------



## hobojoe

5000.00 points donated to Enigma successfully!
5000.00 points donated to patrick_wandalowski successfully!
2500.00 points donated to white360 successfully!
1000.00 points donated to Franco 5 successfully!
500.00 points donated to Lachlanwood32 successfully!
500.00 points donated to ClayVTrainum successfully!


----------



## MacDanny 6

wow hobojoe, you got drained of your points. you got 68 left


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

thanks for running the trivia hobojoe. 

what can someone do with these points?


----------



## white360

Thank you for the points


----------



## hobojoe

patrick_wandalowski said:


> thanks for running the trivia hobojoe.


No problem.



> what can someone do with these points?


A) Do nothing.
B) Put them in the bank and earn interest.
C) Save up until you have 46,800 of them and get your username italicized.
D) Save up until you have 77,625 of them and have your username glowing (you can choose which color).
E) Save up until you have 47,250 of them and sticky any thread you'd like.

uShop


----------

